# Refined Details: BMW F10 530d Complete Enhancement



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a gorgeous BMW F10 that I had in last month.

The vehicle was in for an enhancement & protection of all surfaces - Exterior, Interior, Engine Bay and also our Rain Repellent Glass Solution being applied to the windscreen.

*On Arrival*





_Closer Inspection_







First up were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*





Looking reasonably soiled, nothing drastic. They were treated with a non-acidic wheel cleaner, deironised and detarred prior to protecting them with a high durability wheel wax. The arches/tyres were cleansed and dressed also.

*Alloys After*







Next up were the exhaust tips.

*Exhaust Before*



*Exhaust After*



Next port of call was the engine bay, which needed a good tidy.

*Engine Bay Bay Before*









*Engine Bay After*













The exterior of the vehicle was then treated to the usual Refined Details comprehensive wash process.





Deironising...





Once dried off it was time to roll the F10 into the unit to clay bar - this is a stage to remove any bonded contamination from the paintwork (sap, tar, iron filings, etc.)





Mostly sap removed, which was inferring on the finish. Before moving onto the 1-step machine polish to enhance the paintwork the interior was addressed.

*Interior Before*











*Interior After*













Now onto the paintwork enhancement using a 1-step machine polish.

*Bonnet Before*



[



*Bonnet After*







*Drivers Wing Before*



*Drivers Wing After*



*Drivers Front Door Before*



*Drivers Front Door After*



*Drivers Rear Door Before*



*Drivers Rear Door After*



*Drivers C Pillar Before*



*Drivers C Pillar After*



*Drivers 3/4 Panel Before*



*Drivers 3/4 Panel After*



*Bootlid Before*



*Bootlid After*



Not 100% perfect but a vast vast improvement on what was using a 1-step machine polish.

Time to apply our Rain Repellent Glass Solution - increasing wiper efficiency and sheeting water from 40+ mph to give clearer and safer vision on the road.



The paintwork was then protected with our Nanotechnology Sealant, whilst all the other exterior surfaces were treated accordingly.

*The Results*









































It was a real pleasure getting this glorious executive BMW back to an impressive standard once again - and who said white couldn't shine?!

Thank you for looking and reading as always...

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

very tasty :argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sure that's my dads old car!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

love this car


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes it definitely is, can tell by number plate, that's the original one on it.
It was never washed with too much real care but was always clean and the interior was basically brand new when he sold it! Was a fabulous car and had every option possible!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Dan R said:


> I'm sure that's my dads old car!


Did he sell it to a guy in Thame?

Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

Had one of these, nearly the exact same spec, awesome car, but my god it's unwieldy driving round town & trying to park in car parks.


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

RefinedDetails said:


> Did he sell it to a guy in Thame?
> 
> Cheers for the feedback.


Hi, no he traded it in at Wakefield BMW up north. It's come back down south though lol. He's got a white 640d coupe now.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Dan R said:


> Hi, no he traded it in at Wakefield BMW up north. It's come back down south though lol. He's got a white 640d coupe now.


Might be an almost identical one perhaps? Lovely car nonetheless!

Thanks for all the great feedback as per ladies & gents.


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Definitely same car cos of reg plate. Looks fabulous!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice, lovely car! Looks superb too, hope he keeps it in good shape!


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

have to say the before pictures didn't actually seem all that bad.

was it repeat customer?


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Billigmeister said:


> have to say the before pictures didn't actually seem all that bad.
> 
> was it repeat customer?


No it was my old mans before, it had done about 60k when he sold it. Washed weekly but not by me or him.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good JOB!


----------



## ski nautique (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Billigmeister said:


> have to say the before pictures didn't actually seem all that bad.
> 
> was it repeat customer?


Wasn't overly horrendous - just needed a lift 

Thanks for the great feedback...


----------

